# Configurer "Connect my mac"



## mactirelou (26 Juin 2011)

Bonjour
j'ai un ipad et un iMac
je voudrais me servir de l'application "Connect my mac" mais je n'arrive pas à la configurer
pouvez vous m'aider ?

merci


----------

